# Surgery on Thursday



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

Need good thoughts sent my way! Thursday morning I'm having ankle surgery to remove a screw, find/remove a wayward piece of bone that has chipped off, and clean up some arthritis in there. The bone removal will be arthroscopic, but the screw removal will be a little more intense. It goes from my heel all the way to the front of my foot and is causing trouble, so the dr. said it needs to come out.

This weekend I'm trying to cook meals ahead because I know next weekend I'm going to be completely laid up and if I rely on my Mr. to feed me, I'll be having Taco Bell and McDonald's for days on end.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good thoughts going out.  Take it easy after and do what your doctor says.  If you can get him to say Laundry is out of bounds for the next 6 months...go for it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2012)

More good thoughts, Chef Kat!  Hoping for a good surgery and quick healing!


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

When it comes to my ankle, I can pretty much write my own ticket. The reason it broke in the first place is because he ran over me with the golf cart. Yep.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sure it was an accident...

Take care of yourself and we wish you a speedy rehab.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 1, 2012)

best wishes for a problem-free surgery, chef cat.  good thoughts flying down to you in texas!  and your mr.?  write a list ahead.  add to it accordingly....


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I'm sure it was an accident...
> 
> Take care of yourself and we wish you a speedy rehab.



He has apologized more than enough over the last few years and I actually joke about it now. I know it was accidental ... he yelled "hold on!" as he hit a bump and I flew out of the cart. It was quite a mess but it could have been much worse, like my head!! Lol!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2012)

Best wishes for a problem-free surgery and gentle recovery.

I'm recovering from knee-replacement surgery and I can attest to the fact that putting meals away and doing some preventative housekeeping is the way to go.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 4, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 4, 2012)

Our wishes for a speedy recovery coming your way!


----------



## chopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Thinking of you. Hope all goes well and you have a quick recovery.


----------

